# el ruido del grillo



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

¿Qué es el verbo y el substantive ( onomatopeya ) del
canto o el sonido que emite el grillo ? 

gracias de antemano,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## krolaina

Hola Hiro:

Los grillos, creo, chirrían. El verbo es "chirriar".  El sustantivo sería "chirrido". Y hacen "cri cri".


----------



## Namarne

Yo pienso que popularmente suele decirse que los grillos cantan (disentiré de krolaina por esta vez): 
_Al atardecer se oía el canto de los grillos._ 
Aunque es muy posible que, buscando un término preciso, sea como dice nuestra amiga. 
En el DRAE no he sabido encontrarlo, y el María Moliner habla de "canto", en la entrada *1 grillo*. 
Un saludo, 
N


----------



## Jellby

Un poco de cada. Decir que los grillos "cantan" tiene connotaciones positivas, parece algo agradable y bucólico. Sin embargo decir que "chirrían" alude a lo molesto y enervante que puede ser el sonido de los grillos. Como muestra:

*chirriar.*
3. intr. Dicho de los pájaros que no cantan con armonía: chillar (‖ dar chillidos).
4. intr. coloq. Cantar desentonadamente.

creo que puede decirse que los grillos tampoco cantan con armonía, o que lo hacen desentonadamente...

En cuanto a la onomatopeya, más que "cri cri", en el DRAE viene:

*cricrí.*
1. onomat. U. para imitar el canto del grillo.


----------



## Namarne

Jellby said:


> *cricrí.*
> 1. onomat. U. para imitar el *canto* del grillo.


Ahí dice *canto *de nuevo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,


Noche sin grillos 

Los vecinos de enfrente

abren las ventanas

Es un poema (haiku) de mi amiga española. Creo que para muchos
españoles, sera el chillido Ruidoso y molestoso y no puede ser 
un canto mi música.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según yo, el grillo grilla o chirría, pero según el DRAE está en desuso:

*grillar**.*
(Del lat. _grillāre_).

*1. *intr. desus. Dicho de un grillo: *cantar* (‖ producir sonidos).


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

¿Y qué tal, si a falta de un verbo, creamos un neologismo?:

Si _cricrí_ existe para la onomatopeya, entonces creo que podríamos decir _cricriar_. Me parece que esta sería una construcción impecable del punto de vista morfológico. Sin embargo, quizá podría ser un poco difícil de pronunciar en varias de sus conjugaciones.

A ver si oigo los grillos _cricriar_ esta noche.

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Ay, Toño. Parece que fuiste más rápido que yo.
Entonces: grillar, cantar, cricriar.

Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Y qué tal, si a falta de un verbo, creamos un neologismo?:
> 
> Si _cricrí_ existe para la onomatopeya, entonces creo que podríamos decir _cricriar_. Me parece que esta sería una construcción impecable del punto de vista morfológico. Sin embargo, quizá podría ser un poco difícil de pronunciar en varias de sus conjugaciones.
> 
> A ver si oigo los grillos _cricriar_ esta noche.
> 
> Saludos


 

Hace bastante tiempo, envie una pregunta sobre “corazón del grillo”.
Una frase en la letra de un tango. Me decían que algunas especies 
del grillo cantan o chirian por el día.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Namarne

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Creo que para muchos
> españoles, sera el chillido Ruidoso y molestoso


En efecto, así es. Pero, aunque pueda parecerte que yo esté un poco grillado,  te diré que hay personas a las que relaja el canto de los grillos. Tanto es así que existen, o existían (yo hace mucho que no las veo), pequeñas jaulas para grillos. La gente que guardaba un grillo en una de esas jaulas era justamente para poder escuchar su "melodioso" canto.


----------



## Aviador

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hace bastante tiempo, envie una pregunta sobre “corazón del grillo”.
> Una frase en la letra de un tango. Me decían que algunas especies
> del grillo cantan o chirian por el día.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Puede ser, Hiro; pero ¿no tiene más encanto oirlos por la noche ?

Románticos saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Namarne said:


> En efecto, así es. Pero, aunque pueda parecerte que yo esté un poco grillado,  te diré que hay personas a las que relaja el canto de los grillos. Tanto es así que existen, o existían (yo hace mucho que no las veo), pequeñas jaulas para grillos. La gente que guardaba un grillo en una de esas jaulas era justamente para poder escuchar su "melodioso" canto.


 

En mi infancia, guardaba grillos en jaulitas hechas de bamboo
y tambien saltamontes que no cantan.
Les daba de comer algún pedazo de pepino.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jellby

Namarne said:


> Ahí dice *canto *de nuevo.



Sí, se me olvidó decir que "canto" también es lo más neutro (aunque hay que especificar que se trata de un grillo). Canto: neutro o positivo. Chirrido: negativo.

Las chicharras (o cigarras) también cantan o chirrían.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> En efecto, así es. Pero, aunque pueda parecerte que yo esté un poco grillado,  te diré que hay personas a las que relaja el canto de los grillos. Tanto es así que existen, o existían (yo hace mucho que no las veo), pequeñas jaulas para grillos. La gente que guardaba un grillo en una de esas jaulas era justamente para poder escuchar su "melodioso" canto.


Dios mio! 
Melodioso??? 

Mi madre me cuenta que recien casada, era una tragedia cuando escuchaban un grillo en casa, ya que ni ella ni mi padre podian dormir, y hasta que no lo encontraban y mataban  , no se volvian a acostar... ( en esa habitaban muchos grillos ) por cierto en donde vivo, la verdad es que nunca escucho uno..



Jellby said:


> Sí, se me olvidó decir que "canto" también es lo más neutro (aunque hay que especificar que se trata de un grillo). Canto: neutro o positivo. Chirrido: negativo.
> 
> Las chicharras (o cigarras) también cantan o chirrían.


 
Yo opino, que los grillos, Grillan o Chirrian, pero no cantan. No compararía nunca el cantar de los pajaros, con el chirriar de un grillo...


Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Servando

ROSANGELUS said:


> Dios mio!
> Melodioso???
> 
> Mi madre me cuenta que recien casada, era una tragedia cuando escuchaban un grillo en casa, ya que ni ella ni mi padre podian dormir, y hasta que no lo encontraban y mataban  , no se volvian a acostar... ( en esa habitaban muchos grillos ) por cierto en donde vivo, la verdad es que nunca escucho uno..
> 
> Yo opino, que los grillos, Grillan o Chirrian, pero no cantan. No compararía nunca el cantar de los pajaros, con el chirriar de un grillo...
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
Creo que chirriar sería el nombre correcto del sonido emitido por el grillo, al ser este es producido por chirriar sus élitros (chirriar:emitir un sonido estridente producto del roce de dos cuerpos. Sinónimos: rechinar, crujir). Decir que el grillo canta es para mí un término poético aunque definitivamente aceptado por la RAE, ya que este sonido no es emitido por su garganta. 
*cantar 2 *


intr. y tr. Formar con la voz sonidos melodiosos y variados:
canta el ruiseñor, la rana.
Emitir algunos insectos sonidos estridentes al hacer vibrar ciertas partes de su cuerpo, especialmente las alas o élitros:
canta el grillo. 
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cantar

En mi país, en una gran mayoría, cuando decimos cricrí (sonido onomatopéyico del grillo), inmediatamente lo asociamos al difunto Francisco Gabilondo Soler, compositor de innumerables canciones y cuentos infantiles, con los que crecimos muchas generaciones de mexicanos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Como comentario adicional; Por acá, cuando estas hablando con alguien, y esa pérsona no te presta atención, o te deja esperando, hacemos la onomatopeya del chirrido del grillo..._"cri - cri - cri"... _


----------



## Mangato

cri, cri, cri sal del agujero

cri, cri, cri, sal que te veo (o meo) cantábamos de niños


----------



## jazyk

Los grillos también estridulan.


----------



## tessin

Yo creo que la palabra exacta para cantar es estridular, lo que pasa que no es una palabra poética, sino como ella misma indica estridente. Para el canto quizá se pudiera decir también zumbido, porque a mí me suena así.
No soy zoóloga pero pienso que los grillos sólo cantan a partir del anochecer. Durante el día serán los saltamontes.
Hiro, el haiku de tu amiga me ha gustado mucho.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

tessin said:


> Yo creo que la palabra exacta para cantar es estridular, lo que pasa que no es una palabra poética, sino como ella misma indica estridente. Para el canto quizá se pudiera decir también zumbido, porque a mí me suena así.
> No soy zoóloga pero pienso que los grillos sólo cantan a partir del anochecer. Durante el día serán los saltamontes.
> Hiro, el haiku de tu amiga me ha gustado mucho.


 

Hola, Tessin

Yo tampoco soy zoólogo. Pero, cuando hice una pregunta
sobre “corazón de grillo” ( una frase en un tango )  en otro foro, 
dijeron que algunas especies de los grillos cantan de día.

El canto del grillo para nosotros no es estridente, auque no nos
parecen bonito. No cerramos la ventana cuando cantan. Pero, 
Hay una especie de los grillos, “bicho de campanilla”
que emite un sonido más lindo, “Rin, rin, rin”. Este insecto se aprecia
más. Dicen que zoológicamente, pertenece a la misma familia o al mismo género del grillo de lo que no estoy seguro.

Hay un templo en Kioto que se llama popularmente “el Templo del
Bicho de campanilla “. Se visita en otoño por la gente que quiere
Escuchar sus cantos.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Servando

Recuerdo que hace algunos años leí en una enciclopedia Salvat, que la temperatura ambiental, se podía calcular a partir de la cantidad de chirridos de un grillo en un minuto; como ya no recuerdo la formula que ahí daban, busque en Internet, pero, aunque encontré muchas páginas con este tema, en ellas hay muchas y muy variadas formulas que dan resultados diferentes, por lo que entonces, estas no son confiables.

Hay un libro que escribió Mario Picazo llamado "Los grillos son un termómetro" y en el da esta formula:

1/*Cuenta los chirridos *de un ejemplar durante *un minuto*.

2/*Dividir *entre *5*

3/*Sumar 9*

Y tienes el resultado-temperatura actual.

Decir que alrededor de 13º C los grillos dejan de "cantar".


----------



## Edher

Hola a todos,

     Los gatos maullan, los perros ladran, los grillos _____?

Gracias, 
Edher


----------



## ROSANGELUS

los grillos, chillan.
A ver si aquí dicen algo....


----------



## Vampiro

Grillo: grilla, chirria
Saludos.
Cri... cri...cri...
_


----------



## Namarne

Los grillos _cantan_, se dice, aunque no canten.


----------



## Aviador

El DRAE les da la razón a Vampiro y Namarne:


> *grillar**.*
> (Del lat. _grillāre_).
> * 1.     * intr. desus. Dicho de un grillo: *cantar*(‖ producir sonidos).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


_Grillar_ lo da como "en desuso" y remite a _cantar_.

Saludos.


----------



## ILT

Yo me lo sé como canto también: el canto de un grillo.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Hace un par de meses tal vez apareció un hilo sobre este tema, pero no logro ubicarlo. 

Tal vez los moderadores posean otras herramientas que faciliten la búsqueda.

Saludos,


----------



## ILT

Tenemos las mismas, pero buscando  grillo en el diccionario encontré este hilo, quizá sea el que recuerdas:
onomatopeya del grillo

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> ¿El grillo grilla “ grilla, grilla, grilla “??
> 
> Aquí, el grillo canta “quiri, quiri, quiri “ o “ koro koro koro “.
> Depende de regiones.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 

Hola, Hiro:
El verbo _grillar_ está en desuso.

En el DRAE: 
*cricrí**.*
*1. *onomat. U. para imitar el *canto del grillo.*

Los grillos no emiten "voz".
El ruido monótono (cricrí) que escuchamos lo producen con sus alas, pero se le llama "canto".

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

El grillo _*grilla.*_ Produce su canto frotando dos pequeños élitros. 
*grillar**.*
(Del lat. _grillāre_).

*1. *intr. desus. Dicho de un grillo: *cantar* (‖ producir sonidos).

Saludos,

Mangato


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,

Me gustan mas "cantar" y "canto" y no el ruido de los
insectos. 


http://es.geocities.com/bosque_de_bambu/archivos/poetasmenores/siglo17/onitsura.html


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Servando

El grillo grilla "Cri, cri"

Saludos


----------

